# Novena semana del traductor y del interprete.



## paradoxa4

Buenos días.

¿Cómo puedo traducir la siguiente expresión al alemán? "Novena semana del traductor y del interprete" No sé si sea una palabra compuesta de gran longitud, o algo como "Neunte Woche des Übersetzers und des Dolmetschers"


----------



## Geviert

Hola,

me parece correcto, tal vez añadir el artículo _*die n*eunte Woche..._


----------



## nievedemango

Quieres decir que estás trabajando desde hace 9 semanas como traductor?

Eso sería:  Ich arbeite schon seit 9 Wochen als Übersetzer / Dolmetscher.

oder: Das ist schon meine neunte Woche als Dolmetscher.


----------



## Alemanita

nievedemango said:


> Quieres decir que estás trabajando desde hace 9 semanas como traductor?
> 
> Eso sería:  Ich arbeite schon seit 9 Wochen als Übersetzer / Dolmetscher.
> 
> oder: Das ist schon meine neunte Woche als Dolmetscher.




Creo que quería decir que se celebra la 'Novena Semana del Traductor y del Intérprete' , ver aquí:
http://elultimatumhiperboreo.blogspot.com/2011/10/ix-semana-del-traductor-y-del.html

Yo hubiera dicho, en alemán: Neunte Übersetzer- und Dolmetscher-Woche, como aquí:
http://www.tagblatt.de/Home/nachric...t-interessanten-Teilnehmern-_arid,103596.html

Saludos.


----------



## nievedemango

¡Ahh, ahora entiendo! Perdona!

Das ist *die neunte Übersetzerwoche*.  (nominativo)

Das Schwerpunktthema *der neunten *Übersetzerwoche ist  ..........  (genitivo)  =  El tema central de la novena semana de traductor es .......

Übersetzerwoche (una palabra),  Dolmetscherwoche (una palabra),  *Übersetzer- und Dolmetscherwoche*


Espero haberte servido de ayuda.


----------



## paradoxa4

Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------

